# Taking Ephedrine HCL with Jack3d?



## bigbill69 (Mar 15, 2013)

Is it ok to take a 8mg Ephedrine Hcl with 1 scoop of Jack3d? I was thinkin about starting this on monday

Wake up 9am
8mg and cup of coffe 

1pm pre workout
8mg ephedrine 1 scoop jack3d


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't think it would be too much imo if you stuck btw 8 and 16. I have taken 16 along with one scoop of Craze by DS. However I switched a couple months ago to PNI Prodigy, and that stuff doesn't need a damn thing to go with it. I have 8 guys on it at the gym I go to.  PNI Prodigy (25 Servings)

Best thing you can do is take one 8mg with it and see how you respond.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2013)

Why mix? Do one or the other


----------



## MattPorter (Mar 16, 2013)

There 'should' be no problem --- you just will need to gauge the way you feel.

You should obviously be VERY well adapted to Jack3d before considering this, then you should be 

in a position to add something additional like ephedrine (especially such a mild dose)

-Matt


----------



## superfitness (Mar 18, 2013)

This is ridiculous, and is exactly how Jack3d users get themselves into trouble.  Under no circiumstances should anyone be mixing more stimulants into an already-stimulant-heavy product.  DMAA is plenty.

See the warnings at Jack3d Ingredients - they're there for a reason!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 18, 2013)

superfitness said:


> This is ridiculous, and is exactly how Jack3d users get themselves into trouble.  Under no circiumstances should anyone be mixing more stimulants into an already-stimulant-heavy product.  DMAA is plenty.
> 
> See the warnings at Jack3d Ingredients - they're there for a reason!



Well, to be fair, a full serving is "up to 3 scoops," so 1 scoop plus a dose as small as 8mg of Ephed HCL (full dose is 25mg), shouldn't be an issue, imo.  I wouldn't go 3 scoops plus anything else, but 1 scoop, you're getting I think 135mg caffeine How Much Caffeine is in Jack3d? (where you would normally combine 200mg caffeine with 25mg ephed hcl) and although the amount of DMAA is undisclosed officially, they hint at it.



> In this randomized, double-blind, crossover trial, conducted by an  independent scientist without involvement of the company, 10 healthy,  exercise-trained men and women were given varying amounts of DMAA,  caffeine, and DMAA/caffeine in a single serving and then had their heart  rate and blood pressure evaluated. Regarding DMAA alone, a 50 mg dose  resulted in no significant change in heart rate, while a small change in  systolic blood pressure was noted. This change was not statistically  different than the changes reported in the scientific literature for an  amount of caffeine equivalent to 2-3 cups of coffee. At the highest dose  of DMAA tested, systolic blood pressure did increase to a statistically  greater degree than that seen with caffeine (250 mg) alone. *This  dose is 25% greater than the maximum amount consumed under the label  directions for use and warnings for Jack3d and OxyElite Pro. No serious  adverse events were noted in this study.*https://physsportsme...sm.2011.09.1927





> As the study from https://physsportsme...sm.2011.09.1927  states - The highest dose used was 75mg which is a dose that is 25%  larger than the maximum recommended dose of Jack3d (which is 3 scoops).
> 
> Here is my own opinion......So if one were to deduce from the information listed in the study
> X + .25X = 75mg ; X = 60mg per maximum dosage (3 scoops of Jack3d) So 20mg/scoop



135mg caff
8 mg Ephed
20mg DMAA (in theory)

Seems okay.

It's a long winded version of saying it shouldn't be a problem.  I apologize, I'm currently on a stim so I'm post happy.  I prefer Craze anyway Driven Sports Craze 30servings


----------



## bigbill69 (Mar 18, 2013)

I took 1 8mg when i woke up then about 2 hours later i took 2 8mg pills and 1 scoop of jack3d i dont really feel anything off the ephedrine what should i do with my dosing?im taking the synergenex hcl 8mg


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 18, 2013)

bigbill69 said:


> I took 1 8mg when i woke up then about 2 hours later i took 2 8mg pills and 1 scoop of jack3d i dont really feel anything off the ephedrine what should i do with my dosing?im taking the synergenex hcl 8mg



You could try a full dose of ephed 20-25mg with 1 scoop of Jack3d.  Beyond that, you may just need to take a break from stims altogether.  You could have severe adrenal fatigue (loss of sensitivity to stims due to cumulative, prolonged usage).  How long have you been on pre-workouts?  You don't want to need so much CNS stimulation that it becomes unreasonably unhealthy.  Even if you're not getting the sense of stimulation, your heart is still feeling it (I believe).  Try a full dose of ephed, but if that doesn't do the trick, you may need to take a couple weeks off to let your adrenals recover.


----------



## bigbill69 (Mar 27, 2013)

UPDATE:
I am on Day 9 of taking ephedrine and im starting to actually feel it specially when i wake up and take 24mg and some coffe.i take 24mg am then 24mg with 1 scoop of jack3d and 2 capsules of green tea extract.My workouts seem to be more intense and i feel much more puffy and swole.Now normally how long until i start seeing the fatloss benefits?


----------



## charred99 (Mar 28, 2013)

I did the same (replace Jack3d with off brand Pre W/O)

I may have gone too far though. I did 125mg eph ED, along with close to a gram of caffeine, and a pre workout before the gym. 

Obviously wouldnt advise that, but I was fine.


----------



## bigbill69 (Mar 29, 2013)

hahah thats awsome yeah I was under the impression that ephedrine was like cocaine which (i may have tried before) but its nothing like that so i may take 32mg of ephedrine before my workout with 1 scoop and see how i feel. im on 24mg as wee speak since i just woke up feeling a little goooood


----------



## trapsbrah (Mar 30, 2013)

Never liked Jack3d personally.


----------



## bigbill69 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today is day 13 of ephedrine I have been taking 24mg A.M with a cup or 2 of coffe then around 2-3 hours later I take 24mg with my Jack3d.As far as effects I can feel, not to much but I do get a little since of "feel good". My lower abs are starting to show up more but I have also been very mental about what I eat.I plan on continueing ephedrine from now through out the summer taking off days from ephedrine that I don't work out which will be 1-2 days a week.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

trapsbrah said:


> Never liked Jack3d personally.



ya, me either and I love stims


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 30, 2013)

^^^ I heard This could definitely cause you to love female ejaculation.



sorry for the thread jack

craze is better IMO.


----------



## bigbill69 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I have to be honest Ephedrine doesnt really give me a kick like everyone says it does.It is almost non existent I can feel Jack3ed or other pre wokouts do something but not ephedrine I will continue to take it though and see the Fatloss aspect of it


----------



## MrHyde (Mar 31, 2013)

Jack3d does nothing for me at all.   taking prosupps mr hyde right now and very happy with it


----------



## bigbill69 (Apr 1, 2013)

Jack3d is acyually my favorite pre workout supp i have tried craze like everyone on here talks about and it actually didnt even do anyhting i took and felt ripped off jack3d is much better you feel it working almost instant but back to topic i took 24mg this mornign and was speeding then took 28mg with my jacked and was fukin yoked in the gym i was going super fast its defintly working now


----------



## bigbill69 (Apr 7, 2013)

update its week 3 along with my deit and ephedrine i got my lower abs to show but with my extreme dieting i am kind of skinny i decided to stop the ephedrine until the middle of next month and then will run it for may june july agust.but right now i guess im goin to say fuk a diet and eat whatever because i have lost a lot of strength and puff i guess abs arent that great anyway.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 7, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> ^^^ I heard This could definitely cause you to love female ejaculation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well then you better get some!!


----------

